# Romanzi a tema ...e non solo



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

In letteratura è pieno di rose e fiori, del resto scrivendo si può inventare una bella storia, qualcosa che sia a lieto fine, ma quanto poco probabili siano le fini liete tanto anche in lettartura è sviscerato l'argomento principe di questo bel forum...

E allora vediamo di parlare del tradimento in letteratura! :smile:

Romanzi che vi hanno particolarmente colpito sul tema?

Uno che mi è rimasto molto impresso l'ho letto da ragazzina, parlo di *"Teresa Raquin"* di Zola...

Romanzo torbido, nero, psicologico sull'egoismo della gente, su una coppia colpevole di tradimento che si macchia di un crimine per potersi vivere allo scoperto...
Io poi sono amante di un certo tipo di romanzi quindi l'ho trovato un piccolo capolavoro del genere!

Evito di scendere in particolari e trama, ma per me sull'argomento tradimento è davvero da leggere...


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

tanti anni fa (troppi)
ho letto 
la lettera scarlatta
madame bovary
l'amante di lady chatterley
anna karenina
ma nn chiedermi di scendere nei particolari :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tanti anni fa (troppi)
> ho letto
> la lettera scarlatta
> madame bovary
> ...


Almeno è arrivato un contributo...:rotfl:

Dei tuoi mi manca la Karenina!


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Almeno è arrivato un contributo...:rotfl:
> 
> Dei tuoi mi manca la Karenina!


la karenina è pesante


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> la karenina è pesante


però è una furbona
marito e amante hanno lo stesso nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


alla fine però muore


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> però è una furbona
> marito e amante hanno lo stesso nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> alla fine però muore


Grazie per lo spoiler...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> però è una furbona
> marito e amante hanno lo stesso nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> alla fine però muore


Minchia. Sarà contento Lev per la recensione. Porca zozza, è già la seconda che gli fanno qui.


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. Sarà contento Lev per la recensione. Porca zozza, è già la seconda che gli fanno qui.


è che proprio nn mi ha entusiasmato
troppo lungo
troppe storie
troppe famiglie
e troppe seghe mentali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è che proprio nn mi ha entusiasmato
> troppo lungo
> troppe storie
> troppe famiglie
> e troppe *seghe mental*i :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


seghe mentali un capolavoro della letteratura?

sbadaban( lasciatemi in terra che faccio un pisolino)


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> però è una furbona
> marito e amante hanno lo stesso nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> *alla fine però muore*


mi sa che allora non era così furba... :singleeye:


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> seghe mentali un capolavoro della letteratura?
> 
> sbadaban( lasciatemi in terra che faccio un pisolino)


ahahahah l'ho letto tipo 15 anni fa
forse quando avrò tanto tempo
me lo rileggerò


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che allora non era così furba... :singleeye:


forse è scivolata


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> forse è scivolata


mai usare un tacco 12 e correre vicino a un treno... la morale del romanzo? :carneval:


----------



## birba (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mai usare un tacco 12 e correre vicino a un treno... la morale del romanzo? :carneval:


ahahahhaha e fu così che a tolstoj piacevano le ballerine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ahahahhaha e fu così che a tolstoj piacevano le ballerine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si spiegherebbero tante cose :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (29 Aprile 2014)

Sorvolando su Anna Karenina che per me è stato bellissimo leggere... :blank: citerei "Il Conte di Montecristo" dove il tema del tradimeno lo si trova in molte delle sue sfaccettature...


----------



## disincantata (29 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> però è una furbona
> marito e amante hanno lo stesso nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> alla fine però muore



Basta chiamarli 'amore'.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. Sarà contento Lev per la recensione. Porca zozza, è già la seconda che gli fanno qui.


non stuzzicare :incazzato:


----------



## birba (30 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sorvolando su Anna Karenina che per me è stato bellissimo leggere... :blank: citerei "Il Conte di Montecristo" dove il tema del tradimeno lo si trova in molte delle sue sfaccettature...


il conte di montecristo mi è piaciuto un casino :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In letteratura è pieno di rose e fiori, del resto scrivendo si può inventare una bella storia, qualcosa che sia a lieto fine, ma quanto poco probabili siano le fini liete tanto anche in lettartura è sviscerato l'argomento principe di questo bel forum...
> 
> E allora vediamo di parlare del tradimento in letteratura! :smile:
> 
> ...



Il trombatore.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sorvolando su Anna Karenina che per me è stato bellissimo leggere... :blank: *citerei "Il Conte di Montecristo" dove il tema del tradimeno lo si trova in molte delle sue sfaccettature...
> *


bellissimo libro... tradimento e vendetta, ci potrebbe fare un film Quentin Tarantino :smile:


----------



## marietto (30 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In letteratura è pieno di rose e fiori, del resto scrivendo si può inventare una bella storia, qualcosa che sia a lieto fine, ma quanto poco probabili siano le fini liete tanto anche in lettartura è sviscerato l'argomento principe di questo bel forum...
> 
> E allora vediamo di parlare del tradimento in letteratura! :smile:
> 
> ...


Oltre ai classici già citati, per arrivare a tempi più recenti, mi viene in mente "Follia" di Patrick Mcgrath.

Il tradimento, inteso come adulterio, non è il tema portante ma è inserito nella trama in "Pastorale Americana" di Philip Roth, e "American Gods" di Neil Gaiman (una vicenda adultera piuttosto cruda in questo caso, visto che l'attività dei fedifraghi emerge in seguito alla loro dipartita in un incidente fatale, con circostanze inequivocabili a dimostrare la relazione clandestina).

Interessante anche il thriller "The Silent Wife" di A.S.A. Harrison (suo primo e purtroppo ultimo romanzo), credo inedito in Italia, nettamente superiore, a livello letterario, al best seller "Gone Girl" (L'Amore Bugiardo) di Gillian Flynn, uscito nello stesso periodo e con tematiche similari.


----------



## Alessandra (30 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Oltre ai classici già citati, per arrivare a tempi più recenti, mi viene in mente "Follia" di Patrick Mcgrath.
> 
> Il tradimento, inteso come adulterio, non è il tema portante ma è inserito nella trama in "Pastorale Americana" di Philip Roth, e "American Gods" di Neil Gaiman (una vicenda adultera piuttosto cruda in questo caso, visto che l'attività dei fedifraghi emerge in seguito alla loro dipartita in un incidente fatale, con circostanze inequivocabili a dimostrare la relazione clandestina).
> 
> Interessante anche il thriller "The Silent Wife" di A.S.A. Harrison (suo primo e purtroppo ultimo romanzo), credo inedito in Italia, nettamente superiore, a livello letterario, al best seller "Gone Girl" (L'Amore Bugiardo) di Gillian Flynn, uscito nello stesso periodo e con tematiche similari.



Grande Marietto! :up:
i titoli che hai citato mi hanno incuriosita, me li procurero'!


Non ho letto Anna Karenina. Recentemente ho visto il balletto a teatro, interpretato da una compagnia di san Pietroburgo....e' stato bellissimo e mi sono venuti i brividi.
Stasera pensavo di guardarmi il film, poi mi avvicinero' al libro.
Mi ispira, ma e' molto lungo e ultimamente ho poco tempo, non vorrei iniziare a leggere e poi mai terminare....


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

"Follia" l'ho letto anche io!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

*una scrittrice da poco riscoperta*

che ha trattato il tema del tradimento con rara delicatezza letteraria 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ir%C3%A8ne_N%C3%A9mirovsky


----------



## Flavia (30 Aprile 2014)

"La coscienza di Zeno"
di Italo Svevo

"la noia"
di Moravia


----------



## passante (1 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Almeno è arrivato un contributo...:rotfl:
> 
> Dei tuoi mi manca la Karenina!


Anna Karenina è bellissimo, non puoi non leggerlo. Il Giunco Mormorante, di Nina Berberova, parla di un tradimento profondo, forse un po' diverso rispetto a quello a cui pensi tu. ma secpndo meè un gran bel libro. e poi c'è Frammenti di un Discorso Amoroso di R. Barthes che resta, secondo me, uno dei libri più potenti sull'amore. 

sono entrambi libri un po' particolari, il secondo non è nemmeno un romanzo, è una sorta di trattazione poetico-filologica-psicologica... bellissima.


----------



## tullio (24 Giugno 2014)

Lungo le strade della nostra vita, di Roy Moreno. Ambientato in una Toledo incantata, nella quale segreti, tempo, amori, si cercano e si inseguono in spazi magici. Finito di corsa, senza fiato, irritato per le incombenze di casa che mi impedivano di inseguire una pagina dopo l'altra...Mi piacerebbe parlarne


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> Anna Karenina è bellissimo, non puoi non leggerlo. Il Giunco Mormorante, di Nina Berberova, parla di un tradimento profondo, forse un po' diverso rispetto a quello a cui pensi tu. ma secpndo meè un gran bel libro. e poi c'è Frammenti di un Discorso Amoroso di R. Barthes che resta, secondo me, uno dei libri più potenti sull'amore.
> 
> sono entrambi libri un po' particolari, il secondo non è nemmeno un romanzo, è una sorta di trattazione poetico-filologica-psicologica... bellissima.


verde a te e Barthes!  (Stupenda anche la Berberova, e Tolstoj sai com'è, davero non si può non)


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2014)

Cujo. 

Tradimento ed espiazione secondo Stephen King.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cujo.
> 
> Tradimento ed espiazione secondo Stephen King.


No dai, sto cazzo. Finisce di merda, vaffanculo.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2014)

Oltre a quelli qui ricordati, per me bello e in parte in tema con il tradimento è "L'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere" di Milan Kudera.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

con grande piacere per fanty ne sparo tre  della mazzy che hanno comnque a che fare con il tradimento:
non ti muovere-venuto al mondo-splendore


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con grande piacere per fanty ne sparo tre della mazzy che hanno comnque a che fare con il tradimento:
> *non ti muovere-venuto al mondo*-splendore


Bellissimi! Il terzo mi manca


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissimi! Il terzo mi manca


leggilo, merita.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, sto cazzo. Finisce di merda, vaffanculo.


Non poteva finire diversamente. 

Che ho detto io ? Tradimento ed espiazione secondo Stephen King.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non poteva finire diversamente.
> 
> Che ho detto io ? Tradimento ed espiazione secondo Stephen King.


Ma Stephen King ne ha scritto di roba che in proporzione finisce meglio. Cioè: io da quando sono padre non riuscirei più a leggerlo.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Stephen King ne ha scritto di roba che in proporzione finisce meglio. Cioè: *...........*.


Lo immagino. In effetti pure io ho rosicato non poco per quel finale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, sto cazzo. Finisce di merda, vaffanculo.


Ma che firma hai? Ma l'ha detto a te?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

Il danno


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

tipo nebbia, figata


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che firma hai? Ma l'ha detto a te?


Sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo nebbia, figata


Era "La Nebbia".


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era "La Nebbia".


son costernata


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che firma hai? Ma l'ha detto a te?


in privato, guarda te se deve farlo sapere a tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> son costernata


Comunque quel racconto è diversissimo da Cujo.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque quel racconto è diversissimo da Cujo.



Cosi ricordo anche io. Non è quello dove c'è un gruppo di persone che rimane intrappolata in un supermercato ?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosi ricordo anche io. Non è quello dove c'è un gruppo di persone che rimane intrappolata in un supermercato ?


Sì. Ma lì non è che finisce male. Lì male ci comincia.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosi ricordo anche io. Non è quello dove c'è un gruppo di persone che rimane intrappolata in un supermercato ?


si, il finale è beffardo


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Ma lì non è che finisce male. Lì male ci comincia.


Me lo ricordo mozzichi e bocconi. 

Comunque la produzione di narrativa breve di Stephen King ha delle chicche fantastiche. 

Così al volo senza sforzarmi mi vengono in mente:

Quitters Inc, quello della ditta che ti aiuta a smettere di fumare)

Willa, dal quale per me hanno attinto anche gli sceneggiatori di Lost

E hanno una band dell'altro mondo.

Ma ce ne sarebbe da citare qualche altro migliaio.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, il finale è beffardo


Non confonderti col finale del film, che credo sia diverso dal finale del racconto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

Va beh mi avete incuriosita ora me lo vado a comprare. 

Non spoilerate!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

Cujo?


o la nebbia?



Il più corto qual è?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cujo?
> 
> 
> o la nebbia?
> ...


Cujo è un romanzo. La nebbia un racconto semi-breve (ma non ci azzecca niente col tema del tradimento, mentre Cujo si)

Aspè che controllo ma la Nebbia lo trovi nella raccolta di racconti intitolata Scheletri.

Edit: Controllato. E' Scheletri.

Ri-Edit: Tu non lo dovresti leggere Cujo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cujo è un romanzo. La nebbia un racconto semi-breve.
> 
> Aspè che controllo ma la Nebbia lo trovi nella raccolta di racconti intitolata Scheletri.
> 
> Edit: Controllato. E' Scheletri.




Ma gli altri racconti meritano?

Il titolo in inglese? Skeletons?


----------



## tullio (25 Giugno 2014)

"Fino in fondo" di Louise Doughty. C'è una linea di narratrici inglesi molto interessanti, che a lungo neglette vengono fuori solo ora. La narrativa inglese dovrebbe esser rivalutata. Ad ogni modo: una donna con una carriera ben avviata, la cui principale preoccupazione è la salute del secondo figlio, incontro uno sconosciuto brillante, intrigante folle e, pur continuando ad amare il marito (che a sua volta è follemente innamorato di lei), si abbandona con questo nuovo amore ai gesti più pazzi, inseguendo una trasgressiva libertà. Sarà a lui (forse un agente segreto?) che si rivolgerà quando sarà vittima di un'aggressione, solo che...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma gli altri racconti meritano?
> 
> Il titolo in inglese? Skeletons?


Si, gli altri racconti meritano tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non confonderti col finale del film, che credo sia diverso dal finale del racconto.


Una merdata mai vista.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Grazie dei suggerimenti... mi sa che mi segno un po' di titoli e compro anch'io...
King... ho letto qualcosa ma Cujo e Scheletri mi mancano.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo mozzichi e bocconi.
> 
> Comunque la produzione di narrativa breve di Stephen King ha delle chicche fantastiche.
> 
> ...


A volte ritornano è a mio modesto avviso la raccolta di racconti di gran lunga migliore ....


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non confonderti col finale del film, che credo sia diverso dal finale del racconto.


pure shining...ma perché gli cambiano i finali a quell'uomo?


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma gli altri racconti meritano?
> 
> Il titolo in inglese? Skeletons?


"Skeleton Crew"


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo mozzichi e bocconi.
> 
> Comunque la produzione di narrativa breve di Stephen King ha delle chicche fantastiche.
> 
> ...


"You know they got a hell of a band", lo adoro quel racconto...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure shining...ma perché gli cambiano i finali a quell'uomo?


Però Shining rispetto al libro è proprio un'altra cosa, mentre The Mist è aderentissimo al racconto tranne proprio per il finale alla cazzo di cane, tra l'altro girato col beneplacito di King che quando glielo prospettarono lo trovo "geniale", roba che adesso capisco il perchè dello Shining di Kubrik.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo immagino. In effetti pure io ho rosicato non poco per quel finale.


Cujo è uno dei finali più emotivamente devastanti di King... Ti lascia abbastanza di merda, ma forse è proprio quello il punto di forza del romanzo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cujo.
> 
> Tradimento ed espiazione secondo Stephen King.


ellapeppa.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Cujo è uno dei finali più emotivamente devastanti di King... Ti lascia abbastanza di merda, ma forse è proprio quello il punto di forza del romanzo...


Macchè no, un cazzo, vaffanculo tu e le playlist.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè no, un cazzo, vaffanculo tu e le playlist.


No, non ti lascia di merda o no non è il punto di forza del romanzo?

Per me Cujo è un lavoro "minore" che trova impatto proprio nel fatto che il finale è devastante e senza "redenzione", o dici di no? 

Per le playlist tranquillo, mi sa che hai risolto per un po'...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> No, non ti lascia di merda o no non è il punto di forza del romanzo?
> 
> Per me Cujo è un lavoro "minore" che trova impatto proprio nel fatto che il finale è devastante e senza "redenzione", o dici di no?
> 
> Per le playlist tranquillo, mi sa che hai risolto per un po'...


Non è il punto di forza del romanzo e sì ti lascia di merda. Di finali senza redenzione King ne ha scritti molti e non certo come quello di Cujo (mi viene in mente L'Uomo In Fuga o anche Uscita per L'Inferno). Per le playlist w la Madonna.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è il punto di forza del romanzo e sì ti lascia di merda. Di finali senza redenzione King ne ha scritti molti e non certo come quello di Cujo (mi viene in mente L'Uomo In Fuga o anche Uscita per L'Inferno). Per le playlist w la Madonna.


Si, ne ha scritti molti (non a caso comunque hai citato solo libri di "Bachman"), ma pochi sono una fucilata secca come quello... Pochissimi nella produzione "ufficiale" specialmente del primo periodo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, ne ha scritti molti (non a caso comunque hai citato solo libri di "Bachman"), ma pochi sono una fucilata secca come quello... Pochissimi nella produzione "ufficiale" specialmente del primo periodo.


O.T. Contenta di rileggerti:smile:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

ma perché specificate ot...si capisce uguale


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Contenta di rileggerti:smile:


Grazie Farfy:smile:, alcune giornate cominciano a essere quasi ok...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Farfy:smile:, alcune giornate cominciano a essere quasi ok...


Grande Marietto, un abbraccio.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grande Marietto, un abbraccio.


Grazie, Sbri, ricambio :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Qualcuno mi abbracci.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Farfy:smile:, alcune giornate cominciano a essere quasi ok...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Ma cazzo, non mi abbraccia nessuno? Vaffanculo. vi odio tutti, mUorite fulminati NOW.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, non mi abbraccia nessuno? Vaffanculo. vi odio tutti, mUorite fulminati NOW.


E' il caldo, l'umidità: si suda, meglio tenersi distanti ...... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' il caldo, l'umidità: si suda, meglio tenersi distanti ...... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval::up:


Ma io sono freddo come un ghiacciolo al polo sud.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io sono freddo come un ghiacciolo al polo sud.


eh ma è per quello che non ti abbraccio.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io sono freddo come un ghiacciolo al polo sud.


:mrgreen::up:

[video=youtube;i2RKWJD5ops]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RKWJD5ops[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è per quello che non ti abbraccio.


See.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> "You know they got a hell of a band", lo adoro quel racconto...


Elvis Presley lo sceriffo


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> "You know they got a hell of a band", lo adoro quel racconto...


Io ho amato Willa.

_"E adesso fammi ballare cowboy"._


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


eh. A me manco piace la neve, penZa un po'.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, non mi abbraccia nessuno? Vaffanculo. vi odio tutti, mUorite fulminati NOW.



tu non te lo meriti


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. A me manco piace la neve, penZa un po'.


Ma tu non mi abbracci perchè a differenza di enne sveglioni io non sono esattamente innocuo. Altro che freddo, anzi se fossi caldo, bollente, cioccolatoso e avvolgente sarebbe pure peggio. La neve ha rotto il cazzo anche un po' a me, ti dirò. Soprattutto lo spalaggio di metri e metri cubi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> tu non te lo meriti



Non sono un ruffiano.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, non mi abbraccia nessuno? Vaffanculo. vi odio tutti, mUorite fulminati NOW.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono un ruffiano.


Questo sarebbe un motivo per meritarselo invece
Odio la categoria


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe un motivo per meritarselo invece
> Odio la categoria


Mmm.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm.


Potevo giocarci lo stipendio


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ho amato Willa.
> 
> _"E adesso fammi ballare cowboy"._


La verità è che il mio rapporto con lo zio Steve risale all'ormai lontanissimo 1983, e ad una mattina a casa da scuola con l'influenza e nulla da leggere se non un libro non richiesto di quelli che ti inviavano a casa a tradimento dal Club degli Editori (qualcuno ricorda di queste cose?). Si trattava proprio di Cujo, pensa un po' (ho ancora quell'edizione in casa, anche se senza sovraccoperta), e, nonostante adesso lo consideri un "passaggio" decisamente minore della produzione del Re, all'epoca mi aveva conquistato alla causa nel giro di una mattinata, con immediato recupero dalla biblioteca locale di tutto quanto pubblicato in Italia fino ad allora. 

Ho sempre oltretutto avuto un debole per la produzione di racconti di King, per me è in una lega ristrettissima nel settore specifico (con i soli Matheson e Bradbury, direi). 
Quindi si, ho amato anche Willa...  

Scusate la divagazione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma tu non mi abbracci perchè a differenza di enne sveglioni io non sono esattamente innocuo.* Altro che freddo, anzi se fossi caldo, bollente, cioccolatoso e avvolgente sarebbe pure peggio. La neve ha rotto il cazzo anche un po' a me, ti dirò. Soprattutto lo spalaggio di metri e metri cubi.


AHAHAHAHAH ma ddai, essù, che non si può leggere da tanto è assurda questa. Non sei innocuo se ti mando un abbraccio virtuale... ma vai a spigare le carote, dai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> La verità è che il mio rapporto con lo zio Steve risale all'ormai lontanissimo 1983, e ad una mattina a casa da scuola con l'influenza e nulla da leggere se non un libro non richiesto di quelli che ti inviavano a casa a tradimento dal Club degli Editori (qualcuno ricorda di queste cose?). Si trattava proprio di Cujo, pensa un po' (ho ancora quell'edizione in casa, anche se senza sovraccoperta), e, nonostante adesso lo consideri un "passaggio" decisamente minore della produzione del Re, all'epoca mi aveva conquistato alla causa nel giro di una mattinata, con immediato recupero dalla biblioteca locale di tutto quanto pubblicato in Italia fino ad allora.
> 
> Ho sempre oltretutto avuto un debole per la produzione di racconti di King, per me è in una lega ristrettissima nel settore specifico (con i soli Matheson e Bradbury, direi).
> Quindi si, ho amato anche Willa...
> ...


io 1985 :smile:

la tredicenne chiara matraini , dopo aver scassato i marroni a oltranza a mamma, ottiene il permesso di leggere questo libro che sembra chiamarla dal comodino della camera matrimoniale, col faccione sbavante del san bernardo che campeggia in copertina

in quell'epoca spensierata il tradimento raccontato da king passò per lei in secondo piano.

fino a quando non ho letto l'osservazione (peraltro molto azzeccata) di tubarao per me cujo era l'unico romanzo che per mesi non mi ha consentito di alzarmi la notte per andare in bagno.:scared:


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io 1985 :smile:
> 
> la tredicenne chiara matraini , dopo aver scassato i marroni a oltranza a mamma, ottiene il permesso di leggere questo libro che sembra chiamarla dal comodino della camera matrimoniale, col faccione sbavante del san bernardo che campeggia in copertina
> 
> ...


Io ero un po' più grandicello, qualche esperienza letteraria nel genere l'avevo anche avuta (classici principalmente, Dracula su tutti, oserei dire), però ricordo che mi colpi moltissimo il linguaggio, i riferimenti culturali (in particolare musicali, ricordo chiaramente nominato il Boss) che per me all'epoca erano cose del tutto inedite. Entro quell'estate, quella della maturità, avevo già "digerito" Carrie, Salem's Lot, Shining, La Zona Morta (fortemente collegato con Cujo), e la prima edizione (quella non ancora integrale) dell'Ombra dello Scorpione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Io ero un po' più grandicello, qualche esperienza letteraria nel genere l'avevo anche avuta (classici principalmente, Dracula su tutti, oserei dire), però ricordo che mi colpi moltissimo il linguaggio, i riferimenti culturali (in particolare musicali, ricordo chiaramente nominato il Boss) che per me all'epoca erano cose del tutto inedite. Entro quell'estate, quella della maturità, avevo già "digerito" Carrie, Salem's Lot, Shining, La Zona Morta (fortemente collegato con Cujo), e la prima edizione (quella non ancora integrale) dell'Ombra dello Scorpione.


Salem's Lot quello che mi è piaciuto di meno tra quelli che hai citato. Carrie è stato il primo che ho letto di King, credo a 16 anni.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAH ma ddai, essù, che non si può leggere da tanto è assurda questa. Non sei innocuo se ti mando un abbraccio virtuale... ma vai a spigare le carote, dai.


E infatti non sono innocuo manco virtualmente che sovente ti spiano il culo. Figurarsi poi dal vivo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Io ero un po' più grandicello, qualche esperienza letteraria nel genere l'avevo anche avuta (classici principalmente, Dracula su tutti, oserei dire), però ricordo che mi colpi moltissimo il linguaggio, i riferimenti culturali (in particolare musicali, ricordo chiaramente nominato il Boss) che per me all'epoca erano cose del tutto inedite. Entro quell'estate, quella della maturità, avevo già "digerito" Carrie, Salem's Lot, Shining, La Zona Morta (fortemente collegato con Cujo), e la prima edizione (quella non ancora integrale) dell'Ombra dello Scorpione.


Non mi è mai successo di spaventarmi con King o con altri. Anzi, una volta ma fu un racconto di Robert Howard.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E infatti non sono innocuo manco virtualmente che sovente ti spiano il culo. Figurarsi poi dal vivo.


ma dai ma che spiani tu, che spari col cannone ai passeri e sei pure contento se li pigli. Stai buono, su, dai, hai ragione e finiamola lì.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dai ma che spiani tu, che spari col cannone ai passeri e sei pure contento se li pigli. Stai buono, su, dai, hai ragione e finiamola lì.


Certo che ho ragione, ed eccome se non t'ho spianato o non ti spiani all'occorrenza. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che ho ragione, ed eccome se non t'ho spianato o non ti spiani all'occorrenza. Ci mancherebbe.


sì, bravo. A proposito, ho da spianare un pezzo di terra che vorrei usare come piazzola per farci il barbecue, metterci un gazebo, due tavolini e una piscinetta: hai tempo?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, bravo. A proposito, ho da spianare un pezzo di terra che vorrei usare come piazzola per farci il barbecue, metterci un gazebo, due tavolini e una piscinetta: hai tempo?


Spiano solo teste vuote (o vuote e dure) e mai conto terzi, spiacente. Però sono bravo assai.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi è mai successo di spaventarmi con King o con altri. Anzi, una volta ma fu un racconto di Robert Howard.


Mah proprio spaventato direi di no, anche perché comunque ero già intorno ai 18 quando ho cominciato a leggere King. Mi è però capitato di essere profondamente disturbato da alcune storie. In particolare direi "Pet Sematary" in questo senso, forse il romanzo più decisamente "horror". Non sono mai stato in grado di rileggerlo per tutto il periodo dell'infanzia e della prima adolescenza dei miei figli...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ho sempre oltretutto avuto un debole per la produzione di racconti di King, per me è in una lega ristrettissima nel settore specifico (*con i soli Matheson e Bradbury, direi*).
> Quindi si, ho amato anche Willa...
> 
> Scusate la divagazione...


Aggiungerei anche Philip K Dick alla lista in neretto


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah proprio spaventato direi di no, anche perché comunque ero già intorno ai 18 quando ho cominciato a leggere King. Mi è però capitato di essere profondamente disturbato da alcune storie. In particolare direi "Pet Sematary" in questo senso, forse il romanzo più decisamente "horror". Non sono mai stato in grado di rileggerlo per tutto il periodo dell'infanzia e della prima adolescenza dei miei figli...


Il primissimo romanzo di King che lessi credo fu Tommyknockers a, boh, dodici anni? Quattordici? Non ricordo. Un altro fu la sceneggiatura romanzata di Unico Indizio La Luna Piena poco prima. Non serve dire che per quanto mi riguarda il suo capolavoro rimane L'Uomo In Fuga.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Salem's Lot quello che mi è piaciuto di meno tra quelli che hai citato. Carrie è stato il primo che ho letto di King, credo a 16 anni.


Io invece per quello ho sempre avuto un debole, forse perché è giocato molto sul "Dracula" di Stoker, sotto molti aspetti, romanzo per il quale ho un'adorazione viscerale fin dai 14 anni.

Peraltro ritengo che Peter Straub l'abbia utilizzato come base di riferimento per il suo ottimo Ghost Story (che temo sia fuori catalogo da qualche anno).


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche Philip K Dick alla lista in neretto


Aggiungerei Philip K Dick a qualunque lista, ma nello specifico parlavo di racconti. Su quelli i due citati e King a mio parere hanno una marcia in più...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> *Mah proprio spaventato direi di no, anche perché comunque ero già intorno ai 18 quando ho cominciato a leggere King.* Mi è però capitato di essere profondamente disturbato da alcune storie. In particolare direi "Pet Sematary" in questo senso, forse il romanzo più decisamente "horror". Non sono mai stato in grado di rileggerlo per tutto il periodo dell'infanzia e della prima adolescenza dei miei figli...


L'unico momento in cui i peli si sono drizzati e mi è venuto automatico un "Mavaffaculo và", è stato con It. Quando i ragazzi guardano le vecchie foto di Derry, e all'improvviso una....prende vita.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'unico momento in cui i peli si sono drizzati e mi è venuto automatico un "Mavaffaculo và", è stato con It. Quando i ragazzi guardano le vecchie foto di Derry, e all'improvviso una....prende vita.



osti It è stupendo, l'ho letto 2 volte (e non ho capito niente della tartaruga etc.:singleeye
ora mi pare che esca il film nuovo


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spiano solo teste vuote (o vuote e dure) e mai conto terzi, spiacente. Però sono bravo assai.


eh ci credo, ce l'hai sempre più dura tu, la zucca dai scherzo, capocciò vado a far la spesa, mi sa che stasera vado di fiorentina(mi raccomando non dir niente ai vegani)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche Philip K Dick alla lista in neretto


Che però con King c'entra poco,  come Bradbury. Io includerei Bloch, certe cose di Koontz, McCammon, Campbell e parecchi altri che mi fa fatica citare.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il primissimo romanzo di King che lessi credo fu Tommyknockers a, boh, dodici anni? Quattordici? Non ricordo. Un altro fu la sceneggiatura romanzata di Unico Indizio La Luna Piena poco prima. Non serve dire che per quanto mi riguarda il suo capolavoro rimane L'Uomo In Fuga.


Tommyknockers fu il primo romanzo di King che trovai profondamente deludente. L'Uomo in fuga lo lessi in inglese, appena pubblicato in un volumone intitolato "The Bachman Books" uscito in seguito alla rivelazione che King era Bachman, pochi mesi dopo la pubblicazione di "Thinner". Devo dire che di quel lotto in realtà ho sempre preferito "La Lunga Marcia".


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ci credo, ce l'hai sempre più dura tu, la zucca dai scherzo, capocciò vado a far la spesa, mi sa che stasera vado di fiorentina(mi raccomando non dir niente ai vegani)


Capocciò si usa sulle algide colline bolognesi?!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Tommyknockers fu il primo romanzo di King che trovai profondamente deludente. L'Uomo in fuga lo lessi in inglese, appena pubblicato in un volumone intitolato "The Bachman Books" uscito in seguito alla rivelazione che King era Bachman, pochi mesi dopo la pubblicazione di "Thinner". Devo dire che di quel lotto in realtà ho sempre preferito "La Lunga Marcia".


Dopo Insomnia l'ho placidamente mandato a farsi fottere comunque. Sono arrivato quasi a credere che buona parte delle sua produzione più recente non sia neanche opera sua. 

Tmmyknockers non era malaccio. L'uomo In Fuga sicuramente sul podio.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che però con King c'entra poco,  come Bradbury. Io includerei Bloch, certe cose di Koontz, McCammon, Campbell e parecchi altri che mi fa fatica citare.


Il riferimento originario era alla qualità della "short fiction", forma molto specifica, non tanto alle tematiche.
Tra quelli che hai citato Koontz e Campbell li vedo più come "imitatori", McCammon è già un'altra categoria, a mio parere.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Farfy:smile:, alcune giornate cominciano a essere quasi ok...


Un :abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

:bleble:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi abbracci.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

:maestra:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, non mi abbraccia nessuno? Vaffanculo. vi odio tutti, mUorite fulminati NOW.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io sono freddo come un ghiacciolo al polo sud.


Sta arrivando una scossa tellurica :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Il riferimento originario era alla qualità della "short fiction", forma molto specifica, non tanto alle tematiche.
> Tra quelli che hai citato Koontz e Campbell li vedo più come "imitatori", McCammon è già un'altra categoria, a mio parere.


Meglio ancora Bloch.  E poi casomai è il contrario. McCammon soprattutto nell'ultima parte di carriera. Koontz, che è autore molto prolifico ed ha sempre scritto di tutto, e Campbell non proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah proprio spaventato direi di no, anche perché comunque ero già intorno ai 18 quando ho cominciato a leggere King. Mi è però capitato di essere profondamente disturbato da alcune storie. In particolare direi "Pet Sematary" in questo senso, forse il romanzo più decisamente "horror". Non sono mai stato in grado di rileggerlo per tutto il periodo dell'infanzia e della prima adolescenza dei miei figli...


Più che spaventare ...mi agghiacciano i romanzi di King ..


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio ancora Bloch.  E poi casomai è il contrario. McCammon soprattutto nell'ultima parte di carriera. Koontz, che è autore molto prolifico ed ha sempre scritto di tutto, e Campbell non proprio.


Bloch lo vedo già su altre tematiche. Koontz certamente prolifico, ma l'ho sempre visto più "artigiano" con inclinazione a produrre ciò che risultava vendibile al momento. Campbell forse più Poe che King.
Tuttavia resto dell'opinione che McCammon meriti qualcosa di più in relazione proprio al talento, IMO.


----------



## marietto (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dopo Insomnia l'ho placidamente mandato a farsi fottere comunque. Sono arrivato quasi a credere che buona parte delle sua produzione più recente non sia neanche opera sua.
> 
> Tmmyknockers non era malaccio. L'uomo In Fuga sicuramente sul podio.


Insomnia fu una bella botta, ma il tonfo vero per me fu Dreamcatcher....


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Bloch lo vedo già su altre tematiche. Koontz certamente prolifico, ma l'ho sempre visto più "artigiano" con inclinazione a produrre ciò che risultava vendibile al momento. Campbell forse più Poe che King.
> Tuttavia resto dell'opinione che McCammon meriti qualcosa di più in relazione proprio al talento, IMO.


Bloch ha scritto molto, soprattutto in breve, di soprannaturale e horror. Hai voglia. Koontz è uno che invece ha cominciato giovanissimo con la fantascienza e da lì poi s'è dato da fare, ha scritto cose meravigliose tipo Velocity o Mostri ed altre no, ma se è pur vero che a volte produce per il pubblico è anche vero che, diamine, sa farlo. McCammon io lo adoro e ne ho fatti di salti mortali per recuperare vecchie edizioni ormai fuori stampa da lustri. Però è innegabile che il primo King l'ha molto influenzato. Molto. Alla fine ha praticamente smesso di scrivere per enne anni proprio perchè non riusciva a staccarsi dal cliché. In effetti è stato più che onesto.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

certo che di mostri ne ha in testa king....ma avrà qualche responsabilità con la misteriosa morte dell'amico di infanzia?


----------



## Spider (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che di mostri ne ha in testa king....ma avrà qualche responsabilità con la misteriosa morte dell'amico di infanzia?



non ne sapevo nulla.
informaci.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ne sapevo nulla.
> informaci.


*L'INCIDENTE DEL TRENO *- A quattro anni avviene un altro insolito e traumatico fatto, tanto autentico quanto a lungo taciuto. Andato a giocare da un vicino, stephen torna a casa un'ora dopo pallido e inebetito. Rimane silenzioso tutto il giorno e solo dopo parecchie ore la madre scopre che il bambino con il quale stava giocando sui binari era stato travolto da un treno. King stesso dice che non ha nessun ricordo dell'incidente e che fu sua madre a dirglielo, parecchi anni dopo.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *L'INCIDENTE DEL TRENO *- A quattro anni avviene un altro insolito e traumatico fatto, tanto autentico quanto a lungo taciuto. Andato a giocare da un vicino, stephen torna a casa un'ora dopo pallido e inebetito. Rimane silenzioso tutto il giorno e solo dopo parecchie ore la madre scopre che il bambino con il quale stava giocando sui binari era stato travolto da un treno. King stesso dice che non ha nessun ricordo dell'incidente e che fu sua madre a dirglielo, parecchi anni dopo.



ma a 4 anni questi bambini giocavano incustoditi sui binari??


----------



## Spider (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *L'INCIDENTE DEL TRENO *- A quattro anni avviene un altro insolito e traumatico fatto, tanto autentico quanto a lungo taciuto. Andato a giocare da un vicino, stephen torna a casa un'ora dopo pallido e inebetito. Rimane silenzioso tutto il giorno e solo dopo parecchie ore la madre scopre che il bambino con il quale stava giocando sui binari era stato travolto da un treno. King stesso dice che non ha nessun ricordo dell'incidente e che fu sua madre a dirglielo, parecchi anni dopo.



naturalmente lo ha ucciso lui...
lo ha fatto stendere sui binari,
raccontandogli una favola,
aspettando che il treno gli tranciasse la testa e le gambe,
 un gran botto di sangue e carne maciullata...


----------



## Spider (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma a 4 anni questi bambini giocavano incustoditi sui binari??



pure te, che vai a guardare...
sempre di periferia americana si tratta!!!


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> pure te, che vai a guardare...
> sempre di periferia americana si tratta!!!



perchè, i provinciali americani sono notoriamente dementi?


----------



## Spider (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè, i provinciali americani sono notoriamente dementi?



certo!!!
peggio dei lucani.
sai che non sanno neanche dove stà Roma???
nel senso che non sanno individuarla su una cartina geografica.
quando si dice cowboy, bisognerebbe capirne il senso,
 sono veramente dei pecorari.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo!!!
> peggio dei lucani.
> sai che non sanno neanche dove stà Roma???
> nel senso che non sanno individuarla su una cartina geografica.
> ...



vabbè ma un treno lo avranno visto, no??


----------



## Spider (25 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma un treno lo avranno visto, no??



ovvio si, ma devi pensare alla periferia americana, quindi al 90% del paese come ad un eterna ciociaria.
dove i neri sono negri, i gay sono froci, e le donne sono mignotte.
..e dove i treni avvertono prima di romperti le budella!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo!!!
> peggio dei lucani.
> sai che non sanno neanche dove stà Roma???
> nel senso che non sanno individuarla su una cartina geografica.
> ...


intendi muccari?  Ok, ok, vaccari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo!!!
> *peggio dei lucani.*
> sai che non sanno neanche dove stà Roma???
> nel senso che non sanno individuarla su una cartina geografica.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capocciò si usa sulle algide colline bolognesi?!


no, e manco: tieni la testa pe' spartì le recchie.
Io già te lo dissi che tu di me n'sai n'cacchio, ma tu gnente...
vabbè, facciamo opera meritoria e sopportiamo stoicamente...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, e manco: tieni la testa pe' spartì le recchie.
> Io già te lo dissi che tu di me n'sai n'cacchio, ma tu gnente...
> vabbè, facciamo opera meritoria e sopportiamo stoicamente...


Marche?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che spaventare ...mi agghiacciano i romanzi di King ..


pensa che io l'horror lo leggo PER rilassarmi


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Marche?


15% circa, contando il dna mitocondriale.


----------



## tullio (26 Giugno 2014)

Voi giocate, scherzate...siete proprio ragazzacci! 
Per fortuna ci sono io a ricordarvi il tema della discussione. Stavolta è Paulo Coelho: Adulterio. 
Una donna ha tutto, denaro, amore dal marito, successo, sicurezza...e scopre di non riuscire ad esser felice. Rischia la depressione e tutto diventa inutile. Si confida con il marito che cerca di sostenerla ed aiutarla. L'incontro con un suo ex di gioventù la spinge a desiderare di dare un senso alla sua vita e la conquista di quest'uomo le sembra possa diventare la via per la sua rinascita... fino a che... Tra i momenti più intensi la cena a 4 dei due amanti con i rispettivi coniugi e, soprattutto, il momento in cui lei decide di rivelare il suo tradimento al marito. 
... _credo_, come del resto gli altri che ho citato, che si possa trovare anche in formato digitale. ...ma naturalmente è sempre da evitare la pirateria!


----------



## tullio (29 Giugno 2014)

Un mucchio di libri di Grossman sfiorano il tema, marginalmente ma in modo comunque interessante. 
Il sorriso dell'agnello ha 4 protagonisti, dei quali 3 sono costituiti da una coppia e dal loro migliore amico, amante di lei. La trama è minima ed evito di rivelarla.
Col corpo capisco: due racconti dei quali il primo ha per protagonista un uomo che ha consapevolezza del fatto che la moglie abbia un amante da 10 anni ed ha continuato ad amarla, tra gelosia, passione, tormenti...e rivela tutto epr la prima volta alla cognata durante un viaggio. Il secondo racconto non parla di tradimenti ma...è incredibile lo stesso


----------



## Hellseven (22 Settembre 2014)

*Ciao lettori !*

Ciao a tutti.
Col permesso di Nicka che ci ha gentilmente messo a disposizione questo thread (per evitare di aprire l'ennesimo 3D ....) avevamo pensato con Dalida di creare un angolo di forum dedicato ai libri che abbiamo letto ed a quelli che vorremmo leggere.
Potrebbe essere una cosa simpatica e interessante.
Dalida Nicka e io ci impegnamo a postare qualcosina almeno una volta a settimana: ci dareste una mano? Ci fate compagnia? 
Parliamo di libri, dai.
Vi aspettiamo, grazie


----------



## Hellseven (22 Settembre 2014)

*Julian Barnes: Il senso di una fine*

E' lì sul comodino, preso sabato.

Lo corteggiavo da tempo: ho letto tutto ed il contrario di tutto su Barnes in questi anni e credo sia giunto il momento di fare la sua conoscenza personalmente.
Appena finisco Educazione Siberiana (mah .... una delusione in verità, e non ho visto il film di salvatores) comincio con questo.
Vi farò sapere.






_Viviamo nel tempo; il tempo ci forgia e ci contiene, eppure non ho  mai avuto la sensazione di capirlo fino in fondo. Non mi riferisco alle  varie teorie su curvature e accelerazioni né all’eventuale esistenza di  dimensioni parallele in un altrove qualsiasi. No, sto parlando del tempo  comune, quotidiano, quello che orologi e cronometri ci assicurano  scorra regolarmente: tic tac, tic toc. Esiste al mondo una cosa piú  ragionevole di una lancetta dei secondi? Ma a insegnarci la malleabilità  del tempo basta un piccolissimo dolore, il minimo piacere. Certe  emozioni lo accelerano, altre lo rallentano; ogni tanto sembra sparire  fino a che in effetti sparisce sul serio e non si presenta mai piú. Non  sono particolarmente interessato ai miei anni di scuola, non ne ho  affatto nostalgia. Ma è a scuola che tutto è cominciato, perciò mi  toccherà tornare brevemente su certi eventi marginali ormai assurti al  rango di aneddoti, su alcuni ricordi approssimati che il tempo ha  deformato in certezze. Se da un lato a questo punto non posso garantire  sulla verità dei fatti, dall’altra posso attenermi alla verità delle  impressioni che i fatti hanno prodotto. È il meglio che posso offrire._ 
*Julian Barnes, Il senso di una fine* 
***** 
_Il senso di una fine_ di Julian Barnes è un romanzo breve, ma  profondo. Un capolavoro minimo, niente affatto minimalista. Che per  densità, per gravità del tema impone al suo lettore un confronto con gli  assi portanti dell'esistenza: il problema del tempo e del senso - il  senso, appunto, della fine. 
*Nadia Fusini, la Repubblica* 
***** 
  Era la quarta volta che entrava tra i sei finalisti del* Man Booker Prize, *ma nel 2011, con _Il senso di una fine_, Julian Barnes ce l'ha fatta, e si è aggiudicato il più celebre riconoscimento letterario britannico. 
  «Un romanzo davvero meraviglioso, - recitava la motivazione, - una  storia che cattura il lettore sin dalle prime pagine, e che insieme lo  lascia sbalordito davanti alla precisione della prosa di Barnes.» 
*La vecchiaia, la morte, soprattutto la fallibilità della nostra memoria* sono i temi che percorrono questo breve quanto intenso romanzo.
La voce narrante è quella di Tony Webster, un uomo di mezza età che ha  avuto una carriera brillante e un matrimonio soddisfacente - finito con  un divorzio amichevole. L’unico evento che ha davvero turbato la  tranquillità impeccabile della sua vita è stato il suicidio dell’ex  amico Adrian, che non troppo tempo prima gli aveva portato via la  misteriosa Veronica, il suo primo vero amore. Un evento che si ripropone  improvviso quando la lettera di un avvocato comunica a Tony che la  madre di Veronica è morta lasciandogli una piccola eredità, e rivelando  insieme l’esistenza di un diario di Adrian.
Da quel momento comincia per Tony *un viaggio a ritroso nella memoria*,  nel tentativo di recuperare i ricordi della giovinezza condivisa con  Adrian e Veronica, e di mettere a fuoco le ragioni che hanno posto fine  alla loro amicizia.
Ciò di cui dovrà rendersi conto è che spesso la verità si nasconde proprio in quello che non ricordiamo e che non sappiamo: *la  storia della nostra vita, così come la raccontiamo a noi stessi e agli  altri, non è altro che una delle infinite narrazioni possibili*, e l’immagine di noi stessi che costruiamo nel tempo ha spesso più a che fare con l’invenzione che con il ricordo. 
  «All’improvviso mi sembra che una delle differenze tra la gioventú e la vecchiaia, - dice Tony in _Il senso di una fine_,  - potrebbe essere questa: da giovani, ci inventiamo un futuro diverso  per noi stessi; da vecchi, un passato diverso per gli altri». 
  Affidando la narrazione alla voce inattendibile di Tony, Barnes ci  costringe a ripercorrere con lui la sua versione dei fatti, e a subire  con lui lo shock dell’intrusione violenta della realtà, fino a  all’atroce rivelazione finale – totalmente imprevedibile ma  credibilissima – che ci lascia disarmati davanti al cuore esposto della  sua (e della nostra) storia personale, ormai libera da mitologie e  sofisticazioni. 







_Il senso di una fine_ è un romanzo *avvincente come il migliore dei thriller *ed è insieme capace di *riflessioni di rara profondità*,  ma non basta: a far brillare quest’opera nel panorama della narrativa  contemporanea, britannica e non solo, è la scrittura di Julian Barnes. *Precisa ed elegantissima, è una prosa che non lascia nulla al caso:*  Barnes lavora ogni frase come fosse un pezzo di finissimo artigianato,  ogni parola è scelta con maestria e il risultato finale è quello,  rarissimo, di una tecnica talmente eccellente da risultare invisibile. 
  Un’abilità, questa, che Barnes aveva già ampiamente dimostrato nei suoi  precedenti lavori, così come la capacità di superare i cliché dei generi  letterari, in particolare del _mistery_. In *Arthur e George* (il romanzo che precede _il senso di una fine_ e che fu appunto finalista al Man Booker Prize), ad esempio, ci propone *una  vicenda gialla tratta dalla cronaca – l’incriminazione dell’innocente  George Edalji e il suo rapporto con Arthur Conan Doyle –* e  attraverso una scrittura colta e brillante e una sapiente combinazione  di ricostruzione storica e invenzione, la trasforma in una meditazione  sull’etica e la giustizia. 
  *** 
  In attesa delle reazioni del pubblico italiano, *ecco come la stampa internazionale ha accolto Il senso di una fine.* 
  Un romanzo avvincente… L’epilogo è disturbante, e lo è più ancora perché  è scritto con la lucidità abituale di Barnes. Questo libro accrescerà  senza dubbio la fama del suo autore. Non lasciatevi ingannare dalla sua  brevità. Contiene un mistero conficcato nel profondo come il più antico  dei ricordi. 
_*The Daily Telegraph*_ 
  *** 
  Una narrazione magistralmente costruita e dall’epilogo inatteso... Frasi  raffinate, scelte lessicali precise ed eleganti e riflessioni argute  impreziosiscono una storia dai toni cupi. Anello dopo anello, si svela  l’atroce reazione a catena generata da un fugace desiderio di vendetta, e  il rimorso che divora angosciante per tutta la vita. Una storia dura e  ricca di risonanze. 
  Barnes supera in arguzia e profondità qualsiasi altro scrittore britannico contemporaneo. 
_*The Times*_ 
  *** 
  É probabile che Julian Barnes abbia scritto il suo romanzo migliore;  certamente ha raccontato una storia meravigliosa, umana e  incredibilmente vera. 
_*Irish Times*_ 
  *** 
  La narrativa, scrive Barnes in _Nothing to Be Frightened of_, ha l’ambizione di raccontare tutte le storie con tutte le loro contraddizioni, i loro misteri e gli elementi irrisolti. _Il senso di una fine_ esaudisce questo desiderio impossibile in modo nuovo, fertile e memorabile 
_*Guardian*_ 
  *** 
  Con un’opera piuttosto breve che racconta di un uomo piuttosto privo di  attrattive, Barnes ha raggiunto un traguardo di importanza universale 
_*Observer*_ 
  *** 
  Un libro ipnotico. Come un fuoco che arde lento, misurato ma pieno di  suspense… In questo romanzo ogni frase conta, e ogni frase è  perfettamente costruita. 
*Independent* 
  *** 
  Un pugno nello stomaco. In questo affascinante romanzo Julian Barnes  dipana il mistero con abilità da maestro, una sorpresa dietro l’altra,  senza mai cedere al sensazionalismo.   
_*Daily Mail*_ 
  *** 
  In questo romanzo non c’è nessuna catastrofe, semplicemente la  progressiva consapevolezza del passato e delle sue conseguenze sul  presente. È una struttura narrativa comune, ma nelle mani del maestro  che Barnes è diventato l’effetto è complessivamente travolgente. Un  romanzo avvincente, disturbante e profondamente emozionante sulla  fallibilità umana. 
_*Standpoint*_


----------



## Tubarao (22 Settembre 2014)

Ma quindi non si parla più di romanzi a Tema.

Se volete vi modifico il Titolo.


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quindi non si parla più di romanzi a Tema.
> 
> Se volete vi modifico il Titolo.


Sì se è possibile puoi modificarlo?
Io ho provato a modificarlo, ma non posso!

Io direi "Romanzi a tema...e non solo"
Se Hell o Dalida vogliono qualcosa di diverso possono consigliare...

Grazie!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì se è possibile puoi modificarlo?
> Io ho provato a modificarlo, ma non posso!
> 
> Io direi "Romanzi a tema...e non solo"
> ...


Dimmi di si


----------



## Hellseven (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quindi non si parla più di romanzi a Tema.
> 
> Se volete vi modifico il Titolo.





Nicka ha detto:


> Sì se è possibile puoi modificarlo?
> Io ho provato a modificarlo, ma non posso!
> 
> Io direi "Romanzi a tema...e non solo"
> ...


va benissimo Nicka, è perfetto.:up:
Grazie Tuba ci hai letto nel pensiero.
Scrivete tutti numerosi.
davvero la lettura è un toccasana per l'anima .... senza retorica


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dimmi di si


Ieri sera, fumando una delle 3 sigarette che mi concedo all'anno quando sono in compagnia,  ti ho pensato...e ho pensato "ora sí che gli direi di sì al Tuba", con un bel nocino ad accompagnarla!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dimmi di si


Si ... Tuba voglio tornare arancione ..se puede?


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> però è una furbona
> marito e amante hanno lo stesso nome :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> alla fine però muore


Il marito o l'amante??? :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (24 Settembre 2014)

*Il libro Nero* di Orhan Pamuk

finito da qualche giorno. quando leggo un libro il mio stato d'animo è molto influenzato dalla narrativa, penso accada un po' a tutti coloro che amano la letteratura. la tristezza credo sia il filo rosso di tutto il libro, la nostalgia, ma anche il non detto, la stratificazione [che poi caratterizza anche la struttura del romanzo] nascosta della realtà.
lo strazio di un abbandono e il conseguente smarrimento portano a cercare qualcosa, un significato più grande per interpretare la propria vita, anche in piccolissimi dettaglio che impreziosiscono le pagine. lettura comunque non facile.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> *Il libro Nero* di Orhan Pamuk
> 
> finito da qualche giorno. quando leggo un libro il mio stato d'animo è molto influenzato dalla narrativa, penso accada un po' a tutti coloro che amano la letteratura. la tristezza credo sia il filo rosso di tutto il libro, la nostalgia, ma anche il non detto, la stratificazione [che poi caratterizza anche la struttura del romanzo] nascosta della realtà.
> lo strazio di un abbandono e il conseguente smarrimento portano a cercare qualcosa, un significato più grande per interpretare la propria vita, anche in piccolissimi dettaglio che impreziosiscono le pagine. lettura comunque non facile.


Prendo nota.
Qualcuno di cui mi fido abbastanza tempo fa mi ha dissuaso dal leggere qualunque cosa di Pamuk dicendo che l'aveva trovato noiosisimo, ma poiché mi fido anche di te, una chance voglio dargliela.
Anche perchè nulla è più soggettivo dei gusti in arte ....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> *Il libro Nero* di Orhan Pamuk
> 
> finito da qualche giorno. quando leggo un libro il mio stato d'animo è molto influenzato dalla narrativa, penso accada un po' a tutti coloro che amano la letteratura. la tristezza credo sia il filo rosso di tutto il libro, la nostalgia, ma anche il non detto, la stratificazione [che poi caratterizza anche la struttura del romanzo] nascosta della realtà.
> lo strazio di un abbandono e il conseguente smarrimento portano a cercare qualcosa, un significato più grande per interpretare la propria vita, anche in piccolissimi dettaglio che impreziosiscono le pagine. lettura comunque non facile.


Ma perchè ste mattonate sui coglioni. Boh.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Prendo nota.
> Qualcuno di cui mi fido abbastanza tempo fa mi ha dissuaso dal leggere qualunque cosa di Pamuk dicendo che l'aveva trovato noiosisimo, ma poiché mi fido anche di te, una chance voglio dargliela.
> Anche perchè nulla è più soggettivo dei gusti in arte ....


io ho letto solo questo libro, che non mi sentirei di definire noioso. malinconico semmai. la letteratura è pregevole. poi mi dirai.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè ste mattonate sui coglioni. Boh.


ho sempre amato leggere libri impegnativi, se proprio li trovo troppo pesanti li abbandono. la letteratura apre la mente e si imparano molte cose, sia sull'animo umano sia su altre culture, come nel caso di pamuk. 
inoltre, spesso soffro della superficialità che mi circonda e i libri mi aiutano a sentirmi meno sola.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho sempre amato leggere libri impegnativi, se proprio li trovo troppo pesanti li abbandono. la letteratura apre la mente e si imparano molte cose, sia sull'animo umano sia su altre culture, come nel caso di pamuk.
> inoltre, spesso soffro della superficialità che mi circonda e i libri mi aiutano a sentirmi meno sola.


Ma perchè ste mattonate sui coglioni. Boh. [2]


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè ste mattonate sui coglioni. Boh. [2]


e vabbé, una che ti deve dire. a te piace leggere? cosa?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> e vabbé, una che ti deve dire. a te piace leggere? cosa?


la musica rock metal heavy incazzati neri e la sua evoluzione da ieri ad oggi


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> e vabbé, una che ti deve dire. a te piace leggere? cosa?


Che mi deve dire? Gnende. Questo devi leggere:







E se mi scrivi che è troppo reazionario te meno.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che mi deve dire? Gnende. Questo devi leggere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reazionario no [che poi lo avrò scritto un paio di volte e quando ci voleva], però io questo lo troverei noiosissimo se assomiglia al film. sui fumetti mi fermo a watchman e poco altro.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

leggo di tutto. Ma preferisco letture leggere, thriller o crimini ... 
Contenuti che animano l'immaginario ... e che mi tengono in sospensione ... 
Il profumo di Süskind è uno di quei libri che mi è piaciuto tanto ... 

Ma col tradimento non c'entra ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo di tutto. Ma preferisco letture leggere, thriller o crimini ...
> Contenuti che animano l'immaginario ... e che mi tengono in sospensione ...
> ...


ho visto solo il film, immagino ci siano varie differenze. l'ho trovato carino, sì.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo di tutto. Ma preferisco letture leggere, thriller o crimini ...
> Contenuti che animano l'immaginario ... e che mi tengono in sospensione ...
> ...


Ho riaperto il thread per parlare di romanzi, anche se non c'entrano col tradimento...
Profumo non l'ho letto, ma come Dalida ho visto solo il film!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo di tutto. Ma preferisco letture leggere, thriller o crimini ...
> Contenuti che animano l'immaginario ... e che mi tengono in sospensione ...
> ...


Ciao Sienne amica mia.
No problem perché grazie a Nicka questo 3d ormai parla di libri sul tradimento .... ma non solo :up:
Che thriller o crime story ti piacciono?
Potresti confrontarti con Simy, lei è una diviratrice di libri gialli e polizeschi 
Qualcosa leggo anche io.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> reazionario no [che poi lo avrò scritto un paio di volte e quando ci voleva], però io questo lo troverei noiosissimo se assomiglia al film. sui fumetti mi fermo a watchman e poco altro.


Watchman non è roba per tutti: fumetto complesso, storia tosta


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che mi deve dire? Gnende. Questo devi leggere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti piace la fantasy, quindi?
Tutta?
Oppure solo il personaggio di Howard?
ma ricordo (potrei sbagliare) che leggevi anche thriller e polizeschi e fantascienza....
ps Il fumetto di Conan della Marvel con disegni di Buscema - o Romita? Non ricordo - era stupendo ....


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Watchman non è roba per tutti: fumetto complesso, storia tosta


Eh... Alan Moore, un grandissimo...
Ho letto che ha appena finito la prima stesura di un romanzo da un milione di parole (più o meno il doppio di Guerra e Pace, per intenderci). Chissà se troverà un editore...


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Watchman non è roba per tutti: fumetto complesso, storia tosta


a me è piaciuto moltissimo.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh... Alan Moore, un grandissimo...
> Ho letto che ha appena finito la prima stesura di un romanzo da un milione di parole (più o meno il doppio di Guerra e Pace, per intenderci). Chissà se troverà un editore...


Fratè, cumm stai?
Ti posso abbracciare forte forte?
Non ti scrivo molto ma ti penso spesso, per quel che può valere.
Pochi condividono i miei gusti musicali e fumettistici come te ....:up:


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne amica mia.
> No problem perché grazie a Nicka questo 3d ormai parla di libri sul tradimento .... ma non solo :up:
> Che thriller o crime story ti piacciono?
> Potresti confrontarti con Simy, lei è una diviratrice di libri gialli e polizeschi
> Qualcosa leggo anche io.



Ciao

è un po' per sfuggire ... da testi che insegno, come Kafka, Hesse, Hölderlein, Brecht, Dürrenmatt ecc. 
La solita solfa, insomma. Così, anche, per avvicinarmi al loro mondo leggo un po' quello che leggono loro. 
Come Paul Finch, Massimo Marano, Fear Street, Wolfgang Hohlbein ecc. ... nel campo "thriller". 
Devo dire, per nulla male. E le discussioni sono a volte molto animate e mi piace sapere esattamente 
di cosa si parla ... per poter fare le domande necessarie per entrare meglio nel testo ... ma è facoltativo. 
A livello privato, sinceramente, ho veramente poco tempo ... ho troppe passioni, mio tallone d'Achille ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> reazionario no [che poi lo avrò scritto un paio di volte e quando ci voleva], però io questo lo troverei noiosissimo se assomiglia al film. sui fumetti mi fermo a watchman e poco altro.


Non somiglia al film. Affatto. Comunque sono raccolte di racconti, alcuni romanzi brevi.


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fratè, cumm stai?
> Ti posso abbracciare forte forte?
> Non ti scrivo molto ma ti penso spesso, per quel che può valere.
> Pochi condividono i miei gusti musicali e fumettistici come te ....:up:


Ciao H7!
Me la cavo, più o meno, sono in attesa di sviluppi che conoscerò solo fra un 40-50 giorni...
Stavo leggendo questo bel 3D che avete "ristrutturato", visto che anche la letteratura fa parte delle mie "passioni" (e, vedo, anche delle tue), e che in questi ultimi mesi, avendo, mio malgrado, un po' di tempo a disposizione, qualcosina ho leggiucchiato...


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un po' per sfuggire ... da testi che insegno, come Kafka, Hesse, Hölderlein, Brecht, Dürrenmatt ecc.
> La solita solfa, insomma. Così, anche, per avvicinarmi al loro mondo leggo un po' quello che leggono loro.
> ...


Hai un animo grande, mi pare normal che tu abbia tanti passioni amica mia.
Durenmatt scrisse quel libro merviglioso ma tristissimo di quel poliziotto che impazzisce nell'attesa di trovare una bambina scomparsa o sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti piace la fantasy, quindi?
> Tutta?
> Oppure solo il personaggio di Howard?
> ma ricordo (potrei sbagliare) che leggevi anche thriller e polizeschi e fantascienza....
> ps Il fumetto di Conan della Marvel con disegni di Buscema - o Romita? Non ricordo - era stupendo ....


Leggo tutto e tanto, fantasy pure. Ovviamente dipende dal fantasy. Come per altri generi, bisogna scegliere bene.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao H7!
> Me la cavo, più o meno, sono in attesa di sviluppi che conoscerò solo fra un 40-50 giorni...
> Stavo leggendo questo bel 3D che avete "ristrutturato", visto che anche la letteratura fa parte delle mie "passioni" (e, vedo, anche delle tue), e che in questi ultimi mesi, avendo, mio malgrado, un po' di tempo a disposizione, qualcosina ho leggiucchiato...


E allora benvenuto.
Quando hai tempo e voglia apriti con noi e condividi, fratello.:up:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leggo tutto e tanto, fantasy pure. Ovviamente dipende dal fantasy. Come per altri generi, bisogna scegliere bene.


l hai letto: trilogia della citta' di k -  agotha kristoff?
ma non e' fantasy


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non somiglia al film. Affatto. Comunque sono raccolte di racconti, alcuni romanzi brevi.


sì, ho visto dopo sulla pagina wiki che sono racconti, mi aveva depistata l'illustrazione. li leggerò e ti farò sapere.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leggo tutto e tanto, fantasy pure. Ovviamente dipende dal fantasy. Come per altri generi, bisogna scegliere bene.


Quando vuoi, siamo qui per questo.
Non mi sputare in faccia ma io Il Signore degli Anelli non l'ho letto: neanche i film mi entusiasmano.
Preferisco la sciente fiction al fantasy, confesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh... Alan Moore, un grandissimo...
> Ho letto che ha appena finito la prima stesura di un romanzo da un milione di parole (più o meno il doppio di Guerra e Pace, per intenderci). Chissà se troverà un editore...


Sul romanzo non so, ma basta leggere Miracle Man oppure The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen per dare a Moore tutto il credito immaginabile.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l hai letto: trilogia della citta' di k -  agotha kristoff?
> ma non e' fantasy


splendido. un libro crudele.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ho visto dopo sulla pagina wiki che sono racconti, mi aveva depistata l'illustrazione. li leggerò e ti farò sapere.


Ma Joey a parte tu che leggi nostra sorellina minore e mascotte del forum?
Cos'è la Trilogia di K?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> splendido. un libro crudele.


si, ma meravigliso, io lo lessi in una notte.....roma palermo in treno


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul romanzo non so, ma basta leggere Miracle Man oppure The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen per dare a Moore tutto il credito immaginabile.


:up:

P.S. : Non ricordo JB, ma è la prima volta che siamo d'accordo su qualcosa?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma Joey a parte tu che leggi nostra sorellina minore e mascotte del forum?
> Cos'è la Trilogia di K?


dici a me o a dalida?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> splendido. un libro crudele.


M'avete incuriosito adesso .... e non voglio googlare vorrei che foste voi ad invogliarmi a leggerlo.
Questo è il senso di questo posto non trovi Dalida?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma Joey a parte tu che leggi nostra sorellina minore e mascotte del forum?
> Cos'è la Trilogia di K?


Trilogia della città di K. 
non è un fantasy, è un libro anche molto tosto, suddiviso in tre parti [non lunghe come uno potrebbe pensare]. è ambientato in un paese sovietico non meglio specificato e racconta la storia di due fratelli. è ricchissimo di colpi di scena e, cosa che amo nei romanzi, cambia per tre volte registro stilistico.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dici a me o a dalida?


Tutte e due, cheesina: ognuno avrà amato qualcosa di quei libri


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> M'avete incuriosito adesso .... e non voglio googlare vorrei che foste voi ad invogliarmi a leggerlo.
> Questo è il senso di questo posto non trovi Dalida?


certo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l hai letto: trilogia della citta' di k - agotha kristoff?
> ma non e' fantasy


No. C'è da dire che per i libiri sono misogino e tendo ad evitare le scrittrici.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quando vuoi, siamo qui per questo.
> Non mi sputare in faccia ma io Il Signore degli Anelli non l'ho letto: neanche i film mi entusiasmano.
> Preferisco la sciente fiction al fantasy, confesso.


Ma se è ben scritto a me va bene tutto o quasi. Il Signore degli Anelli è un caposaldo dal fantasy ma non è che è IL fantasy. In effetti spesso Tolkien è pure citato a sproposito.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. C'è da dire che per i libiri sono misogino e tendo ad evitare le scrittrici.


mm.
e' un libro meraviglio, lo consiglia anche a Leda e Brunetta se non sbaglio.
A me fu consigliato dalla signora madre.
E' un libro scritto un po in forma anonima nel senso che si capisce il periodo storico e bene o male l ambientazione, direi soviet, ma non si sanno i  nomi dei personaggi (due fratelli) nel altro.
E' crudo, e' tosto, e' un bel libro
Racconta la storia di due fratelli che....
se ti va e ti incuriosisce leggilo


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. C'è da dire che per i libiri sono misogino e tendo ad evitare le scrittrici.


questo libro nello specifico sembra scritto da un collettivo. kristof era un'autrice incredibile.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. C'è da dire che per i libiri sono misogino e tendo ad evitare le scrittrici.


Per pregiudizio o a ragion veduta?
te lo chiedo perchè io faccio l'opposto:
ritenendomi un analfabeta della femminilità - nel senso che le donne mi piacciono e mi ci relaziono bene ma non le capisco, e mi arrendo dal tentare di farlo - , mi illudo di capirle meglio leggendole.
Lo so, non tiene, ma tant'è


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> P.S. : Non ricordo JB, ma è la prima volta che siamo d'accordo su qualcosa?


Boh. Anche perchè a parte duecentomila thread di playlist alla cazzo di cane mi pare di non aver mai letto nulla di tuo.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tutte e due, cheesina: ognuno avrà amato qualcosa di quei libri


a me la forza d animo.
ma non posso dirlo se tu non l hai letto....a te posso quasi dire con certezza piacerebbe tabntissimo...ci sono grandi riflessioni da fare con e sul quel libro


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mm.
> e' un libro meraviglio, lo consiglia anche a Leda e Brunetta se non sbaglio.
> A me fu consigliato dalla signora madre.
> E' un libro scritto un po in forma anonima nel senso che si capisce il periodo storico e bene o male l ambientazione, direi soviet, ma non si sanno i  nomi dei personaggi (due fratelli) nel altro.
> ...


Si lo faccio e grazie mille a te e Dalida, cheesetta


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Anche perchè a parte duecentomila thread di playlist alla cazzo di cane mi pare di non aver mai letto nulla di tuo.


cvd


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai un animo grande, mi pare normal che tu abbia tanti passioni amica mia.
> Durenmatt scrisse quel libro merviglioso ma tristissimo di quel poliziotto che impazzisce nell'attesa di trovare una bambina scomparsa o sbaglio?



Ciao amico,

si, è proprio lui. Dürrenmantt, per me, è rivoluzionario in tanti pensieri,
come nel libro "Die Physiker" ... per quanto riguardano le malattie mentali.
In un modo semplice ... trasmette che forse i matti stanno fuori ... 
Ma mi piace elaborare "Der Verdacht" ... ha dei concetti, che servono ancora oggi. 
"Das Mögliche und das Wahrscheinliche sind nicht dasselbe; 
das Mögliche braucht noch lange nicht das Wahrscheinliche zu sein" ... 

Importante per i nostri ragazzi ... flessibilità mentale ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per pregiudizio o a ragion veduta?
> te lo chiedo perchè io faccio l'opposto:
> ritenendomi un analfabeta della femminilità - nel senso che le donne mi piacciono e mi ci relaziono bene ma non le capisco, e mi arrendo dal tentare di farlo - , mi illudo di capirle meglio leggendole.
> Lo so, non tiene, ma tant'è


Ovviamente con quella ragion veduta che dopo un po' si trasforma in pregiudizio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao H7!
> Me la cavo, più o meno, sono in attesa di *sviluppi che conoscerò solo fra un 40-50 giorni*...
> Stavo leggendo questo bel 3D che avete "ristrutturato", visto che anche la letteratura fa parte delle mie "passioni" (e, vedo, anche delle tue), e che in questi ultimi mesi, avendo, mio malgrado, un po' di tempo a disposizione, qualcosina ho leggiucchiato...


In bocca al lupo, Marietto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> cvd


Ma mica è colpa mia!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao H7!
> Me la cavo, più o meno, sono in attesa di sviluppi che conoscerò solo fra un 40-50 giorni...
> Stavo leggendo questo bel 3D che avete "ristrutturato", visto che anche la letteratura fa parte delle mie "passioni" (e, vedo, anche delle tue), e che in questi ultimi mesi, avendo, mio malgrado, un po' di tempo a disposizione, qualcosina ho leggiucchiato...



un abbraccio anche da parte mia


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo, Marietto.


crepi il lupo. Grazie, Sbri, speriamo bene...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

ciao marietto!! 
in culo alla balena


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un abbraccio anche da parte mia


Grazie, ricambio


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao marietto!!
> in culo alla balena


ciao miss!  
Grazie!


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica è colpa mia!


Infatti non lo è


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente con quella ragion veduta che dopo un po' si trasforma in pregiudizio.


ci sono molte autrici che ti sorpenderebbero. la kristof è una di quelle, ma ce ne sono molte altre: jelinek, nemirovsky, yourcenar. e anche doris lessing, che ha scritto vari romanzi fantasy poco conosciuti.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ci sono molte autrici che ti sorpenderebbero. la kristof è una di quelle, ma ce ne sono molte altre: jelinek, nemirovsky, yourcenar. e anche doris lessing, che ha scritto vari romanzi fantasy poco conosciuti.


non so se la conosci ma aggiungerei anche clara sanchez


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non so se la conosci ma aggiungerei anche clara sanchez


non la conosco. aggiungo alla lista, per quanto dovrei darmi una calmata. ho libri dappertutto in casa, nello studio sono anche impilati sul pavimento.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non la conosco. aggiungo alla lista, per quanto dovrei darmi una calmata. ho libri dappertutto in casa, nello studio sono anche impilati sul pavimento.


io a casa qui ancora solo una parate...a roma...uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
ma leggo libri solo in italiano
leggi: (se ti va) il profumo delle foglie di limone


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Ma credo che JB si riferisca alle scrittrici di "genere" (fantasy, horror, sci fi), piuttosto che alle scrittrici in generale. E comunque la "Trilogia della città di K" merita davvero...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ci sono molte autrici che ti sorpenderebbero. la kristof è una di quelle, ma ce ne sono molte altre: jelinek, nemirovsky, yourcenar. e anche doris lessing, che ha scritto vari romanzi fantasy poco conosciuti.


Considerate le mattonate sui coglioni che divevo, tendo a fidarmi poco. Non è per te, eh. Cioè sì. P.S: leggi anche questo:







(questo qui non mi stancherò mai di consigliarlo a chiunque)


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io a casa qui ancora solo una parate...a roma...uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> ma leggo libri solo in italiano
> leggi: (se ti va) il profumo delle foglie di limone


adesso che mi hai detto il titolo ho controllato. me lo hanno regalato l'estate scorsa e ti ho appena risposto che non la conosco. ho effettivamente troppi libri. teoricamente sarei a posto per mesi senza comprare altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma credo che JB si riferisca alle scrittrici di "genere" (fantasy, horror, sci fi), piuttosto che alle scrittrici in generale. E comunque la "Trilogia della città di K" merita davvero...


"Di genere" è una terminologia che mi fa cacare. Comunque era in generale.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Considerate le mattonate sui coglini che divevo, tendo a fidarmi poco. Non è per te, eh. Cioè sì. P.S: leggi anche questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se non erro, c'è anche il film. Comunque, mi sembrava di stare sempre a corto di fiato ... 
Una tensione incredibile.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Considerate le mattonate sui coglioni che divevo, tendo a fidarmi poco. Non è per te, eh. Cioè sì. P.S: leggi anche questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


segno. ma risulto così pesante?


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Di genere" è una terminologia che mi fa cacare. Comunque era in generale.


Ah ok, comunque sono d'accordo sulla terminologia (e quindi fa 2 volte)


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Infatti non lo è


E certo, è tua. Tu, Giorgiocan, Eagle. Per dire. Coso lì, Feather. Uomini pesanti. Non pensanti. PESANTI. A parte la simpatia che mi potete singolarmente suscitare (Giorgiocan molta, per dire) tendo a zompare a piè pari quello che scrivete, che siete inultimente prolissi, cervellotici, complicati (di quel genere di complicatezza che somiglia all'inconcludenza sciocca), pieni di disagio e difficili alla vita che madonna mi tengo molto alla larga.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Se non erro, c'è anche il film. Comunque, mi sembrava di stare sempre a corto di fiato ...
> Una tensione incredibile.


Il film non c'entra nulla con il libro ed è una cagata fotonica.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> segno. ma risulto così pesante?


Ammazza. Io però mi riferivo a quello che leggi.


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E certo, è tua. Tu, Giorgiocan, Eagle. Per dire. Coso lì, Feather. Uomini pesanti. Non pensanti. PESANTI. A parte la simpatia che mi potete singolarmente suscitare (Giorgiocan molta, per dire) tendo a zompare a piè pari quello che scrivete, che siete inultimente prolissi, cervellotici, complicati (di quel genere di complicatezza che somiglia all'inconcludenza sciocca), pieni di disagio e difficili alla vita che madonna mi tengo molto alla larga.


Giornata difficile?


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il film non c'entra nulla con il libro ed è una cagata fotonica.



Altro campo, dove sono una frana. Guardo pochissimi film. Ho solo letto il libro. 
Ma ben a sapere. Così se dovesse capitare, evito.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza. Io però mi riferivo a quello che leggi.


vabbé. io ti consiglio, poi valuta tu.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> segno. ma risulto così pesante?


sei piacevolissima


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei piacevolissima


Quoto.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei piacevolissima


grazie! di solito ci vuole un po' per apprezzarmi.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Giornata difficile?


Per gli altri.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> grazie! di solito ci vuole un po' per apprezzarmi.


no a me risulta abbatsanza facile


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto.


grazie anche a te. la mia comunque era quasi una domanda retorica. so di essere una persona pesante, a qualcuno piace e a qualcuno no.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> grazie anche a te. la mia comunque era quasi una domanda retorica. so di essere una persona pesante, a qualcuno piace e a qualcuno no.


Beh sai tra pesi massimi .... :up:


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh sai tra pesi massimi .... :up:


e infatti ci siamo capito al volo. deprimiamoci insieme! manca solo giorgio. :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> grazie anche a te. la mia comunque era quasi una domanda retorica. so di essere una persona pesante, a qualcuno piace e a qualcuno no.



Ciao

dipende cosa si intende per pesantezza, lasciando stare cosa leggi. 
Qualcuno che tende a voler mettere i puntini sulle i, non è pesante, secondo me.
Trovo pesante, chi gira e gira attorno ... senza arrivare al dunque o toccare il nocciolo. 
Non è il tuo caso ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende cosa si intende per pesantezza, lasciando stare cosa leggi.
> Qualcuno che tende a voler mettere i puntini sulle i, non è pesante, secondo me.
> ...


grazie, sei gentile.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> grazie, sei gentile.


In realtà Sienne è onesta ed obiettiva in maniera .... speciale.


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2014)

Ho sempre letto molto, fin da bambino... inizialmente fumetti, ovviamente, poi libri per ragazzi e, verso i 12 anni, anche cose "da grandi" (a partire da Agatha Christie). Ovviamente mi sono "fatto le ossa" con la letteratura "di genere" (gialli, horror, sci fi e fantasy, insomma la roba che vende il "Forbidden Planet" di Londra). Uso questa definizione solo per comodità, anche se sono d'accordo con JB che la definizione di letteratura "di genere" "fa cagare", per usare le parole precise. Mi piace però spaziare tra varie cose e quindi leggo anche romanzi che si potrebbero definire "mattoni", e non ho pregiudizi verso le scrittrici, anzi...
In questo periodo ho molto tempo libero, mio malgrado, quindi ho avuto modo di leggere diversi libri, magari nei prossimi giorni proverò a "recensirne" qualcuno.
In merito al genere fantasy, volendo trovare nomi più recenti dei citati Tolkien e Howard, mi permetterei di citare Patrick Rothfuss, autore, al momento, di 2/3 di una trilogia da completare. Si tratta di due tomi intitolati "Il Nome del Vento" e "La Paura del Saggio"; hanno dimensioni notevoli, ma ritengo possano valere la pena.


----------



## Innominata (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma credo che JB si riferisca alle scrittrici di "genere" (fantasy, horror, sci fi), piuttosto che alle scrittrici in generale. E comunque la "Trilogia della città di K" merita davvero...


Ma non ti fa dormire tre o quattro notti di fila! Preferisco Rosa Matteucci allora.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2014)

La Trilogia della signora Agotha l'ho trovata presuntuosetta e indigeribile. Oggettivamente si tratta di buon libro, anche se ti inganna con il profumo di Kafka, mentre si tratta di carne marcia. 
Soggettivamente per me fu rivoltante per la sua -a volte- crudeltà di maniera. Finta.
Non mi è rimasto nulla, se non l'orrore puro provato per quella poveretta demente che si fa ammazzare a colpi di cazzo, e credo di aver anche smesso di leggerlo alla fine della seconda parte. Per dire quante riflessioni mi suscitava..

Ma ditemi voi che riflessioni vi ha suscitato, perché sono disponibile sempre a cambiare opinione.


----------



## Innominata (29 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La Trilogia della signora Agotha l'ho trovata presuntuosetta e indigeribile. Oggettivamente si tratta di buon libro, anche se ti inganna con il profumo di Kafka, mentre si tratta di carne marcia.
> Soggettivamente per me fu rivoltante per la sua -a volte- crudeltà di maniera. Finta.
> Non mi è rimasto nulla, se non l'orrore puro provato per quella poveretta demente che si fa ammazzare a colpi di cazzo, e credo di aver anche smesso di leggerlo alla fine della seconda parte. Per dire quante riflessioni mi suscitava..
> 
> Ma ditemi voi che riflessioni vi ha suscitato, perché sono disponibile sempre a cambiare opinione.


Sottoscrivo tutto! Aggiungo: ho sentito reale freddezza...una freddezza eccessiva, compiaciuta e narcisista. Sottilmente aggressiva, ma molto e come inutilmente aggressiva. Profondita', zero, al cospetto della "maniera" di cui parli. Vorrei non averlo letto.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo di tutto. Ma preferisco letture leggere, thriller o crimini ...
> Contenuti che animano l'immaginario ... e che mi tengono in sospensione ...
> ...


Bello il libro, non ho visto il film...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo tutto! Aggiungo: ho sentito reale freddezza...una freddezza eccessiva, compiaciuta e narcisista. Sottilmente aggressiva, ma molto e come inutilmente aggressiva. Profondita', zero, al cospetto della "maniera" di cui parli. Vorrei non averlo letto.


Molto più circostanziata di me, al solito. Plaudo.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ho sempre letto molto, fin da bambino... inizialmente fumetti, ovviamente, poi libri per ragazzi e, verso i 12 anni, anche cose "da grandi" (a partire da Agatha Christie). Ovviamente mi sono "fatto le ossa" con la letteratura "di genere" (gialli, horror, sci fi e fantasy, insomma la roba che vende il "Forbidden Planet" di Londra). Uso questa definizione solo per comodità, anche se sono d'accordo con JB che la definizione di letteratura "di genere" "fa cagare", per usare le parole precise. Mi piace però spaziare tra varie cose e quindi leggo anche romanzi che si potrebbero definire "mattoni", e non ho pregiudizi verso le scrittrici, anzi...
> In questo periodo ho molto tempo libero, mio malgrado, quindi ho avuto modo di leggere diversi libri, magari nei prossimi giorni proverò a "recensirne" qualcuno.
> In merito al genere fantasy, volendo trovare nomi più recenti dei citati Tolkien e Howard, mi permetterei di citare Patrick Rothfuss, autore, al momento, di 2/3 di una trilogia da completare. Si tratta di due tomi intitolati "Il Nome del Vento" e "La Paura del Saggio"; hanno dimensioni notevoli, ma ritengo possano valere la pena.


Va benissimo Rothfuss, aggiungo Robert Jordan, John Marco e George Martin tanto per citarne alcuni.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La Trilogia della signora Agotha l'ho trovata presuntuosetta e indigeribile. Oggettivamente si tratta di buon libro, anche se ti inganna con il profumo di Kafka, mentre si tratta di carne marcia.
> Soggettivamente per me fu rivoltante per la sua -a volte- crudeltà di maniera. Finta.
> Non mi è rimasto nulla, se non l'orrore puro provato per quella poveretta demente che si fa ammazzare a colpi di cazzo, e credo di aver anche smesso di leggerlo alla fine della seconda parte. Per dire quante riflessioni mi suscitava..
> 
> Ma ditemi voi che riflessioni vi ha suscitato, perché sono disponibile sempre a cambiare opinione.



Non posso fare una riflessione completa perche c è chi il libro non l.ha ancora letto.
Detto questo quello che secondo me caratterizza questo libro è proprio che racconta la crudezza e la freddezza di una realtà ben presente e non poco comune in quel periodo storico in quei paesi.  
Non è una biografia ma cmq ha due protagonisti che sarebbero benissimo essere stati due persone realmente esistite.
Tra l altro scritto molto bene , presuntuoso perché?  
Anzi io ci leggo anche...vabbe..non posso...sennò viene fuori tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho riaperto il thread per parlare di romanzi, anche se non c'entrano col tradimento...
> Profumo non l'ho letto, ma come Dalida ho visto solo il film!


Bellissimo il libro, non ho visto il film


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non posso fare una riflessione completa perche c è chi il libro non l.ha ancora letto.
> Detto questo quello che secondo me caratterizza questo libro è proprio che racconta la crudezza e la freddezza di una realtà ben presente e non poco comune in quel periodo storico in quei paesi.
> Non è una biografia ma cmq ha due protagonisti che sarebbero benissimo essere stati due persone realmente esistite.
> Tra l altro scritto molto bene , presuntuoso perché?
> Anzi io ci leggo anche...vabbe..non posso...sennò viene fuori tutto


Allora aspetto che chi ha detto di volerlo leggere lo legga, e ne riparliamo. Mi interessa davvero ciò che ti ha trasmesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao H7!
> Me la cavo, più o meno, sono in attesa di sviluppi che conoscerò solo fra un 40-50 giorni...
> Stavo leggendo questo bel 3D che avete "ristrutturato", visto che anche la letteratura fa parte delle mie "passioni" (e, vedo, anche delle tue), e che in questi ultimi mesi, avendo, mio malgrado, un po' di tempo a disposizione, qualcosina ho leggiucchiato...


In bocca al lupo ed un abbraccio


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La Trilogia della signora Agotha l'ho trovata presuntuosetta e indigeribile. Oggettivamente si tratta di buon libro, anche se ti inganna con il profumo di Kafka, mentre si tratta di carne marcia.
> Soggettivamente per me fu rivoltante per la sua -a volte- crudeltà di maniera. Finta.
> Non mi è rimasto nulla, se non l'orrore puro provato per quella poveretta demente che si fa ammazzare a colpi di cazzo, e credo di aver anche smesso di leggerlo alla fine della seconda parte. Per dire quante riflessioni mi suscitava..
> 
> Ma ditemi voi che riflessioni vi ha suscitato, perché sono disponibile sempre a cambiare opinione.



la crudeltà caratterizza il libro, non so perché dici che sia di maniera o finta. veramente non lo so, nel senso che credo sia soggettiva [io non ho mai pensato a kafka] la sensazione che viene trasmessa. come ho detto, io ho trovato appassionante la trama e il cambio di registro da un libro all'altro. la storia non ha un'ambientazione specifica, il che la rende solo verosimile, non realistica. la letteratura è scorrevole [di sicuro non è impegnativo leggerla] ma curata abbastanza da rimandare la profondità di quei sentimenti di smarrimento prima e di adeguamento poi [e di disperazione ancora dopo]. se lo hai accannato dopo il secondo libro perché non ti piaceva mi sa che c'è poco che si possa dire, non ti è piaciuto, eri arrivata oltre la metà!


----------



## Hellseven (15 Ottobre 2014)

*Diario di una ninfomane di Valerie Tasso*

L'avevo acquistato anni fa, quando mi ero invano ripromesso di tentare di capire la sessualità femminile, anche perchè a quell'epoca di questo libro si faceva un gran parlare. Ne hanno anche tratto un film che non ho visto.
In realtà è la storia biografica di una giovane donna molto disinibita che per un periodo della sua vita, per ragioni di natura personale ed economiche, decide di fare la escort.
Scorrevole, si lascia leggere con piacere: c'è molto poco di erotico e tanto di miserie umane (soprattutto maschili), ma l'autrice non si piange addosso e non rinnega la scelta fatta, anzi, conservando alla fine un ricordo non negativo di quell'esperienza.
Lo consiglierei a chi è interessato a comprendere quale può essere lo stato d'animo di chi vende il proprio corpo non tanto per necessità quanto per "esperienza".


----------



## tullio (17 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In realtà è la storia biografica di una giovane donna molto disinibita che per un periodo della sua vita, per ragioni di natura personale ed economiche, decide di fare la escort.


In tema di biografie erotiche: scritto da una donna con un livello intellettuale indiscutibile: "La vita sensuale di Catherine M.", di Catherine Millet: un'autobiografia interessata solo a una parte della propria vita. 
Millet è un'esperta di arte e ha ricoperto incarichi pubblici prestigiosi.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Ottobre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> In tema di biografie erotiche: scritto da una donna con un livello intellettuale indiscutibile: "La vita sensuale di Catherine M.", di Catherine Millet: un'autobiografia interessata solo a una parte della propria vita.
> Millet è un'esperta di arte e ha ricoperto incarichi pubblici prestigiosi.


Grazie della dritta, terrò presente.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Amoz Oz: Giuda*

Sfogliando stamane le pagine de La Repubblica mi sono imbattuto in questa recensione, che ha destato il mio interesse.
Come forse sa chi mi conosce un minimo, il tradimento come "categoria dello spirito e/o della mente" mi affascina molto sul piano "sistematico", dell'ordine morale delle cose, e in particolare la figura di Giuda, emblema negativo del tradimento, m'ha sempre incuriosito.
Davvero così pessimo come la religione e la tradizione ci dicono? O in fondo non esiste in nulla una linea di demaracazione così netta ....
Vedremo, leggeremo, teneteremo di trovare una risposta.


http://www.repubblica.it/cultura/20...radisce_capace_di_cambiare_il_mondo-98545224/


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2014)

sembra dannatamente interessante ...

http://books.google.it/books/about/...lla_sessuali.html?id=qx1wTuyzgFEC&redir_esc=y


----------



## tullio (6 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> sembra dannatamente interessante ...
> 
> http://books.google.it/books/about/...lla_sessuali.html?id=qx1wTuyzgFEC&redir_esc=y


Lo ho letto: interessante assai meno di quanto possa apparire dal titolo, a meno di avere un interesse particolare per il periodo. Ricostruisce non le storie di adulterio ma come i codici di reazione all' (e di invenzione dell') adulterio siano stati utilizzati per rafforzare il potere.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Gennaio 2015)

http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/domenico-starnone/lacci/978880619479

Sembra interessante.


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/domenico-starnone/lacci/978880619479
> 
> Sembra interessante.


Di Starnone ho letto solo "Denti": scritto molto bene, ironico e dissacrante, bei personaggi.
Per l'autore te lo consiglio...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Di Starnone ho letto solo "Denti": scritto molto bene, ironico e dissacrante, bei personaggi.
> Per l'autore te lo consiglio...


Grazie, cara. Mi sa proprio che lo leggerò, a questo punto! Mi fido del tuo giudizio


----------



## lolapal (19 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie, cara. Mi sa proprio che lo leggerò, a questo punto! Mi fido del tuo giudizio


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2015)

film a tema: ho visto Blue Jasmine
una donna, già non molto simpatica di suo, che scopre di essere stata tradita e diventa artefice di una rovinosa caduta collettiva... ho notato che alla fine si "salva" chi non ha il dna in comune con lei, pur essendo figliastro e sorellastra (curiosa 'sta cosa ma penso sia molto legata alla vita del regista, Woody Allen)

mi piacerebbe molto che la Jasmine si iscrivesse


----------

